# I'm back and been fishin!!!!



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey y'all! Back from my posting hiatus, but I havent stopped fishing! Been doin a series of trips up here and getting a feel for the area so I know what I'm doing next year. My trips this year have been pretty docile, nothing crazy...except for salmon fishing down at Valdez for Pinks! Oh and of course I came back to Florida to fish, check with ThaFish for updates on that, but I'll post some of my bass pics! Stick around for the monster I got!

Crushed the monster bass on a rattle trap I was working along the bank! I thought I snagged something as per usual so I ripped the hook through and I felt it give so I thought I had some salad on the end. Brought it right up to the bank to see the biggest bass I have ever hooked! I freaked out and landed him pretty quickly. My parents neighbor was mowing his lawn, but when he saw me pull out that monster bass he turned off the mower, rushed over and took some pictures for me! Of course I got some other nice bass in there and some on the fly, but nothing as nice as that monster! All bass were release back to spawn some more monsters 

Most of you know well that ThaFish and I are good friends from college and whenever he challenges I can't help but to respond so I've been getting in my practice with the whip all summer up here in AK! We have this pond about 4 miles from where I work on base, so some of my trips were just lunch breaks, others were 14 hour ventures because the sun didn't set and I lost track of time...oops. Out there at "the pit" I've been throwing the whip for northern pike! This is pond doesnt provide monster-size pike, but hey, a fish is a fish. I've spent plenty of days out there convincing my trout-only fly-fishing buddies that northern were a blast and they just couldn't believe the fights they were getting (especially since they're using 3wts). There are a few in there I'm particularly proud of, but the challenge starts next year when I head out to Minto Flats--just north of Fairbanks, AK--to cast flies at +40 inch northern pike!

Valdez, AK has been a treasure trove of adventures for my friends and I! The fishing is not only fantastic, but the scenery is something straight out of a postcard! We fish Allison point earlier in the summer to have our fill of pinks and warm up for bigger and better salmon--silvers...which we didnt get this year. I felt like an idiot walking down to the beach as I was the only one throwing flies at salmon down there! Some old-timers of the point told me they havent seen people doing that in a while and were doubting I could get any of these pinks to eat a bright pink fly....but I love proving people wrong!
Our first trip out we each limited out within 3 hours of arriving on the beach! That's 6 salmon/person and we even got picky enough to release ones we considered "too small". Consecutive trips after that we slightly tweaked things to make it a different experience: more beer, bring a lady friend, maybe add liquor somewhere along the line, camp at a different spot, jump in a glacial pond/shower in a glacial waterfall, try different fly patterns, hook them on bass baits, get them to crush topwater plugs, catch them with your hands, and plenty of others. Hope y'all enjoy this post, and I hope to keep y'all up to date with my adventures over the winter and into winter!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*More adventures*

Oops, forgot I've been fishing for trout and arctic grayling as well


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*More stuff*

Oh, and how could I forget that I went and camped in Denali at mile...85.5 of 95?


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*More...*

Yes, I took all these pictures with my iPhone. 
Yes, that is a bull moose eating vegetation out of the lake with Denali in the background.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*I'm gonna be here a while...*

Any hunters out there wanna come bag a caribou?


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Yep...*

So many many more..


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*More..*

some 'Merica in there


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Woooo! Finished finally!*

Doneeeee


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!!! I'm tired and need a vacation from just checking out the beautiful sights!!! Way ta get it done in the far lands!!! Looks like a blast for us "living in paradise", when I would consider that PARADISE!!!!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Jason said:


> WOW!!! I'm tired and need a vacation from just checking out the beautiful sights!!! Way ta get it done in the far lands!!! Looks like a blast for us "living in paradise", when I would consider that PARADISE!!!!


Thanks! I'm lovin it up here! While the sights are in a league of their own, the fishing in Florida is what I'm missin!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Alaska is amazing. You need to catch some Halibut before it gets too cold. I have only been there in the summer, guess I'm not man enough to brave a winter there.....Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Mac1109 said:


> Alaska is amazing. You need to catch some Halibut before it gets too cold. I have only been there in the summer, guess I'm not man enough to brave a winter there.....Enjoy it while it lasts.


Already have one winter under the belt! Only two more and I PCS out of here! Halibut is the plan for next year! Along with kings and silvers!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pic`s !!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Thanks*



Achim2 said:


> Great pic`s !!! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! I hope to be sharing more with y'all!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing pics, man. You're living a dream a lot of us have, keep the photos coming.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

DLo said:


> Amazing pics, man. You're living a dream a lot of us have, keep the photos coming.


Much appreciated! Soon to be ice-fishing!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Now I want to go to Alaska...


----------

